# أَبَدٌ، آبَادٌ



## rzl62

السَّلامُ عَلَيكُمْ. أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَعْلَمَ إذا إسْمٌ أَبَدٌ (ج. آبادٌ) مُذَكَّرٌ أَمْ مُؤَنَّثٌ.  ​


----------



## Xence

سلام

من الواضح أن "أبد" اسم مذكر وذلك لسببين على الأقل : ر

​



[*=right]إذا ألحِقت به صفة فإنها تكون مذكرة ، فنقول مثلا "الأبد السرمدي" كما يفعل الفيلسوف أبو بكر الرازي (القرن التاسع ميلادي) حينما يتحدث عن الزمن المطلق الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية ، أو نقول "أبَدٌ أبيدٌ"
ة1​


[*=right]عندما يسبقه فعل يكون هذا الفعل دائما مذكرا ، كما نلاحظه في المثل العربي المعروف "طال الأبد على لُبد" ا
[/////​​​


----------

